

Show HN: WikiDive – Wikipedia articles open linked articles next to each other - amadeusw
http://wikidive.me/

======
fiatjaf
This is awesome, really. Are you inspired by the
[http://sites.fed.wiki.org/](http://sites.fed.wiki.org/) design? Maybe they
could take some ideas of yours, like the ability to close articles and the top
bar navigation.

~~~
amadeusw
No, I haven't seen this one! That's incredible how similar the designs are. I
just really enjoy the narrow column as it makes the article more readable.
I'll reach out to them. Thanks!

